

Tilt-Controlled Slider - mdznr
http://mdznr.com/rcos/?p=TiltControlledBrushedMetalSliderKnob
About my open source implementation of the tilt-controlled slider found in the iOS 6 Music app.
======
biot

      > Apple's implementation is also backwards. [...]
      > You'll notice that when changing the roll of the knob,
      > the shines rotate in the same direction (against the roll)
    

It's dependent upon whether the source of light is on the same or opposite
side of the surface normal as you are. Try it again with the light source
behind you and you will see Apple's implementation.

~~~
mdznr
You're right on whether the source of light is on the same or opposite side.
I'm assuming the light is coming from above you and with respect to the view,
in front of it. <http://mdznr.com/bJ> The way, I think, you're talking about
is if the light were to be coming from the user's chest (certainly not what's
expected and not in the HIG).

The part that's backwards about Apple's implementation is that tilting the
device (roll) should rotate the shines and tilting the device (pitch) should
change the size of the shines. Apple's rotates on pitch and changes size on
roll.

~~~
biot
Coming from the user's chest isn't expected, but imagine a reading chair with
the lamp over the user's shoulder, behind the chair. Same direction and a
common scenario that I can imagine reproducing in software. How often do
people place floor lamps directly in front of their chair?

If Apple's HIG says that the light source should always be directly ahead of
you, then you are certainly correct. However, if straight ahead is 0 degrees
then you can reproduce the opposite behavior (the effects of pitch and roll
get swapped) by having the light source at 90 degrees (reading light beside
the chair's right arm). The direction of shine rotation on the knob is
reversed by having the light source 180 degrees from its current position
(reading light beside the chair's left arm).

------
JD557
Looks pretty, although it seems a little bit excessive to me (others might
have a different oppinion).

Just one thing: I think you would benefit from hosting yout videos in a way
that can be streamed. Not everyone has QuickTime installed, so having to
download .mov videos is kind of annoying

~~~
mdznr
Good idea. I'm uploading to Vimeo now.

------
danielamitay
Here's my implementation from June 2012:
<https://github.com/danielamitay/DAAnisotropicImage>

I like how you're only re-drawing if the motion change passes a threshold.

~~~
mdznr
Thanks! I will have to check out your implementation. Has anyone contacted you
about using it in their app?

~~~
danielamitay
I've found two apps using it so far.

That's the thing: I wish more people would notify you when they use your open
source stuff. Attribution means less to me than simply knowing that it's being
used.

~~~
mdznr
Yeah. It's a pretty great feeling that you've contributed– not necessarily
that you're getting credit for it.

